
Fewer Americans want to serve in the military. Cue Pentagon panic - rohmanhakim
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/apr/10/fewer-americans-serve-military-pentagon-panic
======
DrScump
This always happens during low unemployment.

